# Albino Olive X-Rated May Day Play



## jinjajoe (May 1, 2011)

Got up at 4:49 am & check my herps... (as you do) & found this exciting surprise.......

Of course success will only be recognised when/if I acheive healthy *EATING *babies but the photos are too good not to share !!!!

Enjoy the snaps..... & note the frustrated young male in the enclosure below !!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

Cooooooool that's awesome. I know the felling I check all my snakes every morning. Goodluck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinjajoe (May 1, 2011)

some previously posted snaps of the pair.......

I'd like to take the chance to thank Dave Mercieca & Rob McCarthy for giving me the opportunity to bring this colony of animals together & work with them......... & lets not forget thanking the Snake Whisperer for designing the enclosures & Ingie for supplying the finest chickens !!!


----------



## ingie (May 1, 2011)

Fantastic Joe!!!! The little male definitely looks like he wants in on the action lol.

Can't wait to see babies

I caught my ackies mating too - must be something in the air!

Haha I just saw your second post as I entered mine... Only the finest chickens of course


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 1, 2011)

Bow-chika-wow-wow! Fantastic news! While I will have to kick you in the jewels for the 4:50am Sunday morning text, it is still a very exciting time! Is that the big or little boy?


----------



## dylan-rocks (May 1, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 1, 2011)

Woo hoo Daddy Joe  Can't wait to see the babies
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## mrkos (May 1, 2011)

nice setups and olives mate they look well looked after and clean love the bath towels as substrate.


----------



## -Katana- (May 1, 2011)

Fingers, eyes, legs and toes crossed for a successful mating and lots of pink worms hatching in the incubator.


----------



## dottyback (May 1, 2011)

fantastic! thats awesome!


----------



## kupper (May 1, 2011)

Shoot me a message when and if they take / hatch / feed


----------



## K3nny (May 1, 2011)

awwww, they look like stretchy pizza dough balls (yes i'm hungry atm)
congrats!


----------



## Darkhorse (May 1, 2011)

Brilliant.... I hope you get some great babies from those two!


----------



## jinjajoe (May 1, 2011)

kupper said:


> Shoot me a message when and if they take / hatch / feed


 
Will do thats a lot of IFs !!!! I know it is still a very big IF but the photos were too good to share & I intend on updating this thread ongoing to hopefully illustrate the entire process for one of the more difficult animals to breed...... success or failure.


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2011)

nice one! Gotta be happy with that. Good luck with them.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## -Katana- (May 1, 2011)

Have you done any sort of prep with these animals eg. cooling, Jinjajoe?


----------



## KingSirloin (May 1, 2011)

I am actually starting to consider purchasing an albino olive some time. Note me down if you get hatchies.


----------



## wranga (May 1, 2011)

best of luck. hope all goes to plan


----------



## jinjajoe (May 1, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Have you done any sort of prep with these animals eg. cooling, Jinjajoe?


 
I mimicked a humid summer with a large water bowl & high temps which they splashed around in & basicly soaked the joint & then switched to offering water in a much smaller vessel & only twice a week to give a dry season feel & have then let night time temps reduce naturally whilst giving a bit of heat in the morning & then after the recent Brisbane cold snap introduced a small male for a couple of days & then the big fella afterwards so he picks up both male & female scent & hey presto....

fresh killed adult chooks have driven the females responsiveness also I reckon.......

whether this was the reason ?? who knows they may have done it anyway ?? but that was my line of attack..... fingers crossed from here & a bit more male rotation & hopefully ovulation will occurr........


----------



## snakeman478 (May 1, 2011)

Looking good Joe. Definately put me down for some if all goes to plan. After our chat today i think i might give these other ones a miss.


----------



## kupper (May 1, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Will do thats a lot of IFs !!!! I know it is still a very big IF but the photos were too good to share & I intend on updating this thread ongoing to hopefully illustrate the entire process for one of the more difficult animals to breed...... success or failure.


 
I have ultimate faith that something will eventuate as you would not have half assed it if previous breeding efforts are anything to go by


----------



## Trouble (May 1, 2011)

Good luck with it all jinjajoe  That's definitely a beautiful sight to wake up to!!
so wish I could afford one


----------



## peterducks7889 (May 1, 2011)

hey mate congratulations ....  say for example all went well and your snakies had some beautiful albino babies how much roughly would a lil one be worth?


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2011)

How exciting! Well done


----------



## Boidae (May 3, 2011)

what a sight to wake up to, you must be so happy!
wow what a pair of olives as well, how old are those guys, they're huge!
cant wait till my little girl gets that big


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 11, 2011)

an update...... I managed to catch the young male (pictured frustrated in the cage below at the start of the thread) at it this morning he was hooked up for around 4 hours....... he is also the same male that can be seen in the thread connected to the hyper-link below.......

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/bow-chicka-wow-wow-warning-163209/

This is a project that Aaron the Snake Whisperer is working with me on....... The Albino female has now been mated with around 6 or 7 times equally by both males........ I have found my spiritual side lately as have been praying to the Mighty Lord that we can get both these females to breed !!!!!!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 11, 2011)

Still looking good best of luck


----------



## kat2005dodi (Jun 11, 2011)

All the best, my olives mated a couple of weeks ago, fingers crossed, Albino olives are definately on my wish list, beautiful snakes.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 11, 2011)

mrkos said:


> nice setups and olives mate they look well looked after and clean love the bath towels as substrate.


 
why do so many people use towels as the substrate? so often the pics show that they have just been pushed aside.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 11, 2011)

Best of luck mate. The only thing better than an Olive, is an Albino Olive.


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice to see some big albibo olives good luck with the breeding


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 11, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> why do so many people use towels as the substrate? so often the pics show that they have just been pushed aside.


 
They ain't perfect mate just practical & very absorbant especially in big enclosures..... whatever you put in there gets pushed around. I put a large roofing tile on them to hold them in place a little better...... they really need 3 metre enclosures with a deep gravel substrate IMO or better still have an outdoor enclosure for them & keep them inside & out. When they hit full size I reckon they should just have the run of the house lol.... my Pug disagrees however !!!


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 11, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> I mimicked a humid summer with a large water bowl & high temps which they splashed around in & basicly soaked the joint & then switched to offering water in a much smaller vessel & only twice a week to give a dry season feel & have then let night time temps reduce naturally whilst giving a bit of heat in the morning & then after the recent Brisbane cold snap introduced a small male for a couple of days & then the big fella afterwards so he picks up both male & female scent & hey presto....
> 
> fresh killed adult chooks have driven the females responsiveness also I reckon.......
> 
> whether this was the reason ?? who knows they may have done it anyway ?? but that was my line of attack..... fingers crossed from here & a bit more male rotation & hopefully ovulation will occurr........



Love your work. All the best for it happening.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 11, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> They ain't perfect mate just practical & very absorbant especially in big enclosures..... whatever you put in there gets pushed around. I put a large roofing tile on them to hold them in place a little better...... they really need 3 metre enclosures with a deep gravel substrate IMO or better still have an outdoor enclosure for them & keep them inside & out. When they hit full size I reckon they should just have the run of the house lol.... my Pug disagrees however !!!



I agree, I think many people forget just how big they are when adults. What size enclosures are they in at the moment mate? I'm in the midst of building my big girl a 6x3x2.... Still not big enough, so I may stack another 6x2x2 on top of it and cut a hole to it.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 11, 2011)

blakehose said:


> I agree, I think many people forget just how big they are when adults. What size enclosures are they in at the moment mate? I'm in the midst of building my big girl a 6x3x2.... Still not big enough, so I may stack another 6x2x2 on top of it and cut a hole to it.


 
That is funny they are exactly that size & the thought of getting a big hole saw & creating a two level enclosure has crossed my mind !!!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking good Joe 10/10...Baden


----------



## blakehose (Jun 11, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> That is funny they are exactly that size & the thought of getting a big hole saw & creating a two level enclosure has crossed my mind !!!!!



Olives deserve a 6x4x2!


----------



## wokka (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you think about the merits of mating white to het so as to bring in different blood, given the generally poor performance of Albino olives in regard to breeding and initiating feeding?


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 12, 2011)

wokka said:


> What do you think about the merits of mating white to het so as to bring in different blood, given the generally poor performance of Albino olives in regard to breeding and initiating feeding?


 
There is also a Het female in the breeding group..... it would be great for both to breed & then I can answer your question properly !!! thanks for your input as an Olive breeder I would love more comments from you !!!!!!...........


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 12, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> There is also a Het female in the breeding group..... it would be great for both to breed & then I can answer your question properly !!! thanks for your input as an Olive breeder I would love more comments from you !!!!!!...........



Yep, and given the big het girl's response to the little white male's attentions, hoping the pairing turns out successfully!


----------



## kupper (Jun 12, 2011)

I am really looking forward to the outcome of this breeding joe  ...... can you tell them to hurry up please ? :lol:


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 17, 2011)

They are at it again as we speak........ I have now recorded 14 matings by the 2 different males since the 1st of May accross the 1 female albino........

Any Olive breeders with any insights into anything that may help trigger ovulation from here ?? 

I still have zero confidence of success !!!!!!


----------



## deebo (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck mate, hope it goes well for you....who knows how many matings you have missed as well!

Dave


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome ya lucky bugger! Albino Olives are quite an awesome snake!


----------



## Frontosa2597 (Jul 19, 2011)

My God, that female is huge. Lets us know when the hatches are good to go, ill be a differnet buyer.
Ash.


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 20, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> They are at it again as we speak........ I have now recorded 14 matings by the 2 different males since the 1st of May accross the 1 female albino........
> 
> Any Olive breeders with any insights into anything that may help trigger ovulation from here ??
> 
> I still have zero confidence of success !!!!!!



Get in touch with Nick Stock, he's bread more species than the average joe on here... He also managed breeding albino olives as he was one of the first few who had them ever since they came up for sale. In-fact he had advertised the original pair for sale.... cheers G/B...


----------



## jahan (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice animals Joe.
Good luck with them.


----------



## wokka (Jul 26, 2011)

gold&black... said:


> Get in touch with Nick Stock, he's bread more species than the average joe on here... He also managed breeding albino olives as he was one of the first few who had them ever since they came up for sale. In-fact he had advertised the original pair for sale.... cheers G/B...


Unfortunately i don't think Nic was lucky enough to breed any albino olives, although he did have a pair on loan for a couple of seasons. I belive he did produce a couple of clutches of hets from a Queensland female but had no luck with the Albino female.


----------



## gozz (Jul 26, 2011)

True blue has been a successive breeder of the Albino Olives.......


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 26, 2011)

She is puffed up like a water balloon with ripe follicles....... will she or won't she ovulate ????? This is the big question having hounded a few successful & un-successful Olive Breeders & Keepers.... time will tell & over the next couple of weeks I'll know......... All I know is that everything seems in place at this point. 

This time of year I have no finger nails left lol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome big albino olives hope all goes well


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeh, I've got swelling going on here as well. Big girl has since refused any more matings but I think we should consider one more pairing for good measure. The little male is going to need some serious feeding after this is over, what a stallion!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 25, 2011)

How did this pan out, guys?


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> How did this pan out, guys?



It is still panning out Jonno...... they are still mating the photo is of PineappleKittens 100% het male which we have thrown into the mix also.... the snap was taken 10 mins ago.... that is now 3 separate males & I reckon 40 matings plus since the 1st of May..... no ovulation yet but I am not paying any attention to any written information I am just pairing them again & again & again & using the garter snake theory !!!!! I still have some hope.......

PS thanks Pineapplekitten (Julie) for the extra male !!!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 29, 2011)

He's such a lil trooper of a luv machine... lucky snakes dont get shy about size hey hahaha


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 29, 2011)

The Red-Sided Garter Snake - YouTube

here is a link to the Garter snakes to which I referred..... watched this some years ago & it stuck with me..... if you ever wondered why multiple males are useful then here is natures answer.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh My Freaking Geebus!!!

I could not be any more jealous of you!
I have a het Male that id love to share in a couple years when his nice and big to chuck in "the mix" if u like 
good luck!!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm starting to get cramps in my hands from having my fingers crossed this long! Such magnificent animals, it would be pretty speccy to get to bring more of these animals into the hobby! Here is the big male, one of the most handsome snakes I've ever seen!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 30, 2011)

Mate fingers crossed for you... im being positive and saying she will ovulate within the next few weeks. Let us know when y have some bubs... would be very interested


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 30, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> I'm starting to get cramps in my hands from having my fingers crossed this long! Such magnificent animals, it would be pretty speccy to get to bring more of these animals into the hobby! Here is the big male, one of the most handsome snakes I've ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 215674



Good luck guys, hope all turns out good for you...Why not call John Weigel, he's a great guy and who I have got mine from and IS a successful Albino breeder.
That boy is a stunner Aaron and the reason why I got some Albinos, as I always wanted a big boy like that in a mad display enclosure..


----------



## deebo (Aug 30, 2011)

these things are awesome! One day one, or two, of these will have to find their way into my collection.

Good luck with them Joe and Aaron - hope it pans out for you.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## starr9 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh my god she is big! and that male is amazing! They both are amazing! WOW! I know what i want next!!! hahaha! Good luck!!! I cant w8 2 here more!!!! :lol:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Livia Looking Gravid.. And very due a shed...


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Livia Looking Gravid.. And very due a shed...



Great stuff PK !!!!!!

Livia is the third female that had all three males put over her (2 Albino & 1 Het) she weighs under 4kg & she is gravid..... so the proof is there that overweight Olives are almost impossible to breed...... The other 2 girls now are almost 100% certainly not gravid as follicle presence now seems minimal if at all. 

We will keep the thread updated now with Livia's progress..... eggs on the way yay !!!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations!

This is so exciting and I wish you all the best for a healthy clutch of precious eggs.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Is she still looking the goods pineapplekitten?


----------



## congo_python (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats guys hope all goes well........ im also awaiting a prelay olive my self and then there's incubation.


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 3, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> Is she still looking the goods pineapplekitten?



Yep Livia is definetely gravid..... PK has the exact dates in regard to prelay & will update the thread with snaps.... sometime in the next couple of weeks there should be eggs....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 3, 2011)

great news.

to be honest id be quite satisfied just owning one white anything, to get a clutch expecting a few albino olives would have me over the moon. good luck to you guys that have been attempting it this year.

off topic, but to joe, how did my fav girl perform this year? you know the one  pm me to keep it out of this thread.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 7, 2011)

Livia at 24 days from prelay and looking lumpy....  So yeah still lookin good!


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 7, 2011)

with the 3 males used will be interesting to see how many are white !!!!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sensational PK, keep us updated.


----------

